# Help Wanted



## ozarktreeman (Feb 11, 2009)

yea yea know this should be on employment forum.
Butt puttin it here.
Climber needed in N.E Ar.
plenty work,climber only.P.M me or call 870-847-4488


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> yea yea know this should be on employment forum.
> Butt puttin it here.
> Climber needed in N.E Ar.
> plenty work,climber only.P.M me or call 870-847-4488



see your lurking mike is coming tomorrow may be near quiting time but he is coming to work!!
Is your climber still working ?


----------



## pmoudy (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea i need one over here in Mtn Home too buch of work can get to quick enough


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 12, 2009)

pmoudy said:


> Yea i need one over here in Mtn Home too buch of work can get to quick enough







yea thats me too,booked about 250 jobs.still have to bid public schools today.more comin in everyday
say your in mtn home oliver tree service still around?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 12, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> yea yea know this should be on employment forum.
> Butt puttin it here.
> Climber needed in N.E Ar.
> plenty work,climber only.P.M me or call 870-847-4488



If you are looking for someone to do your stumps, call Daniel Murphy. He is very good at high volume stump work.


----------



## TreeBot (Feb 12, 2009)

I will be back in Arkansas tomorrow and I have at least a few days scheduled in Fairfield Bay for next week but I would love to help out wherever I can after that.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 12, 2009)

TreeBot said:


> I will be back in Arkansas tomorrow and I have at least a few days scheduled in Fairfield Bay for next week but I would love to help out wherever I can after that.



great contact me or rope and will fill you in.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 12, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> If you are looking for someone to do your stumps, call Daniel Murphy. He is very good at high volume stump work.



Why shoot John I am here and if stumps was that big of deal my grinder does 100 or better per day if fairly close gravy man gravy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pmoudy (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes Oliver sill here he's a good friend of mine don't need any stump grinders
over here i have my own just need a good climber you can pm me if.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 12, 2009)

pmoudy said:


> Yes Oliver sill here he's a good friend of mine don't need any stump grinders
> over here i have my own just need a good climber you can pm me if.



I'm asking around, I'm going to school twice a week (10 credits) so I cannot travel that far.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 14, 2009)

position filled thanks guys.


----------



## jar1zx (Mar 3, 2009)

i have been working in springdale and moutain home. wow yall got hit hard kinda like what we got in 2000 i live in south west AR. gl with ur clean up


----------

